# Necessity of deadlifting?



## MasterShorty (Feb 17, 2013)

hey guys, have a few questions.

i hurt my back about a year and a half ago when i first started going to the gym trying to squat (newb mistake - bad form and going to heavy)

ive spent the last year strengthening my core. ive never done deadlifts because of my back,but my back feels fine and i was thinking of incorporating deadlifts into my routine.

my questions are, what benefit will deadlifting have?, what bodypart day do they go in, and what grip is good to start.

thanks in advance.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Back day. Start off light and make sure form is spot on.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Deadlifting is essential imo


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Its good to do mate but not all its cracked up to be


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Deadlifts are great if done right, they hit a few muscle groups as you pull.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't deadlift.. Sometimes I do rack pulls though.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I cannot do full deads since an accident in 96 which left me paralysed so I can vouch for the fact you can build a good back without them, although my back thickness has improved since using partial deads which is where I would advise you to start.

Lift the bar from knee level....


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

IMO Deadlifts are not essential. I love them, and incorporate them into every back day. But, if you're not comfortable with them don't do them.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> I cannot do full deads since an accident in 96 which left me paralysed so I can vouch for the fact you can build a good back without them, although my back thickness has improved since using partial deads which is where I would advise you to start.
> 
> Lift the bar from knee level....


If you hadn't had the accident would you still do full deadlifts, and do you advise your clients to do so if they are able?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> I cannot do full deads since an accident in 96 which left me paralysed so I can vouch for the fact you can build a good back without them, although my back thickness has improved since using partial deads which is where I would advise you to start.
> 
> Lift the bar from knee level....


Do you reckon if you hadn't had that accident Paul and been able to do full deads your back would have been better or the same as it is ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Smitch said:


> If you hadn't had the accident would you still do full deadlifts, and do you advise your clients to do so if they are able?


If I was not paralysed I would do Deads, Squats, rows etc but I can't I do advise my clients to incorporate all compound movements into there routine......BUT I also advise people to do rack pulls as I feel these can thicken the back as good as deads.......



Cheeky Monkey said:


> Do you reckon if you hadn't had that accident Paul and been able to do full deads your back would have been better or the same as it is ?


same as the answer above mate, would I have a better back maybe it would be thicker top to bottom but who knows, my point on these type of threads is that you do not NEED deads to get a good back mine is half decent and better than some (certainly not all) guys backs who do deads.....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Deadlifts and squats are only essential in deadlift or squat comps , in bodybuilding you can build a big back and legs with other exercises .


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've had a client in the exact same situation as the OP and we didn't deadlift at all for 6 months. We focussed on rack pulls and core strength until he felt ready to do it.

V squats were good for building up confidence in squatting. We also did military press on a machine.

All these things helped build up core muscles.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> If I was not paralysed I would do Deads, Squats, rows etc but I can't I do advise my clients to incorporate all compound movements into there routine......BUT I also advise people to do rack pulls as I feel these can thicken the back as good as deads.......
> 
> same as the answer above mate, would I have a better back maybe it would be thicker top to bottom but who knows, my point on these type of threads is that you do not NEED deads to get a good back mine is half decent and better than some (certainly not all) guys backs who do deads.....


So would rack pulls be good as well as deads then?


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

I hate deadlifts.

But I do them because they make me feel like I have worked out really well, also other lifts are so much easier in comparison.

My back has never felt better since doing them weekly.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Smitch said:


> So would rack pulls be good as well as deads then?


I think they can be a great alternative the thickness I have put on my back in just a year doing them has been impressive, full deads are more of a leg/back movement where rack pulls are more aimed at the back ......


----------



## MasterShorty (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks for the replies guy, a real help, ill give them a go, start light and ill let u know how it goes.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

The biggest mistake people make is thinking a deadlift is a "back" exercise.


----------



## boxer dog (Jul 16, 2010)

If you can do them, do them. No need to go stupid heavy, I watched a young lad go for a 1 rep max on 230 kg two months ago and I swear I haven't seen him since!

If you want to beast yourself try fst-7 with 30 second breaks between each set, no need for heavy weights I guarantee it, start with just the bar. Careful though, dead lifts are the no1 injury creator IMO due to poor form/ overloading etc

Enjoy


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i had back pain for many years, it pretty much ended my rugby career.

After about 5 years i started going to the gym seriously. When I started deadlifting seriously and strengthened my hams and posterior chain I rarely have back pain now.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Deadlifting is essential imo


Gotta disagree there. Iv done maybe 10 sets of deads in my life. My back is pretty decent.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Gotta disagree there. Iv done maybe 10 sets of deads in my life. My back is pretty decent.


Seen your 1 year progress video.

I would concur your back is decent m8


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Seen your 1 year progress video.
> 
> I would concur your back is decent m8


Haha  I'd Llike to do deads but it just does not feel right, iv had numerous ppl guide me on form and teqhnique but it just feels like in wrecking myself so miss it out.


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

MasterShorty said:


> thanks for the replies guy, a real help, ill give them a go, start light and ill let u know how it goes.


Hyper extensions are good for rehab and strengthening the lower back. I always do a cple of sets before starting deadlifts.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Proteen Paul said:


> Hyper extensions are good for rehab and strengthening the lower back. I always do a cple of sets before starting deadlifts.


Hyper extending anything is not good for rehab or strength. A back extension however is useful.


----------



## wezo (Jun 12, 2009)

deadlifts gotta be done gteat overall muscle building exercise

its the big 1 not to be missed.abs hams calfs quads lower back upper back traps

the lot..


----------



## stryker007 (Nov 12, 2012)

The deadlift incorporates a massive number of muscles, calvs, hams, quads, glutes, all the spinal erector muscles, and has a secondary effect on pretty much all shoulder muscles and traps and if you stand fully up to attention the rear delts too!

If you want an exercise that effort for build and time for build is any better I don't know where you'd find it! I spent months on simple free weight exercises and on the various machines before I did deadlifts though. If you make yourself a real stickler for form then I don't think you can injure yourself really, you just have to be sensible in the first place.

Start light and don't see if you hurt yourself in that session then 10 mins later try more weight... stick at a low weight, give it a couple of days then asses if you were pushing yourself too much... if not, add more weight!

The human body is superb but you have to remember while exercising the rush of endorphins while exercising and the general feel good factor can make you oblivious to any injury you may cause at that very time by going too heavy...


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

plenty of people on this site are too quick too sprout the old "you don't need to deadlift too build a good back" which in essence is true! but id say 90% of these people are the same people who call themselves bodybuilders, but are the ones going for a max bench nigh on every session!

imo if you want to lift a 1rm for your ego then you would be far better doing a max effort on deadlift than bench because obviously you are going to lift a lot more.

lets face it, deadlifts are badass and if you are able bodied and don't do them, you are probably homosexual!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mikeod said:


> plenty of people on this site are too quick too sprout the old "you don't need to deadlift too build a good back" which in essence is true! but id say 90% of these people are the same people who call themselves bodybuilders, but are the ones going for a max bench nigh on every session!
> 
> imo if you want to lift a 1rm for your ego then you would be far better doing a max effort on deadlift than bench because obviously you are going to lift a lot more.
> 
> lets face it, deadlifts are badass and if you are able bodied and don't do them, you are probably homosexual!


U wot m8?


----------

